# WCA Competition Manager



## Pedro (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi everybody

We're working on a project for a competition manager for the WCA. There are some systems already, each has advantages and disadvantages.

We would like people who work with data entry at competitions to help us here, with ideas to make it as effective and simple as possible.

Please tell us what you like/dislike in the system(s) you have used, and what you would like to see in an optimal one.


----------



## cubernya (Aug 22, 2012)

May I ask what the disadvantages are about CubeComps (besides the fact that it needs internet)?


----------



## Pedro (Aug 22, 2012)

Well, that's the disadvantage  We're planning on including everything cubecomps has, and maybe add stuff people would like.


----------



## Geert (Aug 22, 2012)

a grouping and certificate feature would be a nice addition


----------



## ThomasJE (Aug 22, 2012)

Geert said:


> a grouping and certificate feature would be a nice addition



Couldn't you put the names, position, event and time in an Access database, and mail merge through Word?


----------



## Geert (Aug 22, 2012)

I use excel for this, but basically the same idea, and it works just fine.
It would be nice if it was in cubecomps...


----------



## blah (Aug 23, 2012)

Access, Word, Excel... the very direction from which we're trying to steer away.


----------

